# Modern Arnis Germany: DAV Homepage goes international



## Mono (Jun 8, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Homepage of DAV (German Arnis Federation) in now also online in english!

It can be fount at: www.modern-arnis.de

Comments are allways appreciated!

Thanks and enjoy!

Yours,
Philipp "Mono" Wolf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that information and it looks good!


----------

